# BMW E39 530D Sport midweek detail



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

One of my mates has been wanting to detail his E39 530D Sport for a while now, but just hasn't had a chance to do it. To get him started, decided show him the way and unleash my detailing products on his motor. He supplied the shampoo and Poorboys polish though.

Even though this car is 8 years old, the paintwork is in great condition and drives beautifully, especially with the remap 

Just included the 'after' shots

*Products:*

*Body*
Zymol Shampoo
Bilt Hamber clay
Poorboys White Diamond
Chemical Guys 50/50 wax

*Wheels*
Autobrite Brite Gel
Zaino CS

*Tyres*
Valet Pro Protectant diluted 1:2 for soft sheen

*Glass*
Autoglym Glass Polish
RainX

*Exterior Trim & Plastics*
Valet Pro Dionysus Trim Glitz Gel - love this stuff! 

.....and of course a variety of MF cloths and a waffle weave towel for drying.






















































































































:wave:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice :thumb:

Lovely shine to the paint there and great pics


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Great shots, nice work :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks stunning.
Im so wanting a 540 V8 right now but funds wont permit.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

great shots. Getting those black strips colour coded would do alot for the looks.


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Good work :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

top job


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Great looking car, superb work


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Lovely gloss to the silver, top work:thumb:


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

great job :buffer:
great shots :thumb:
great car :argie:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

like that a lot, well done.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks guys. 
She certainly scrubbed up well. My mate is well impressed with the results too and the beading


----------

